# Jasper County Hunting Club



## Texas Pete (May 20, 2011)

We have 250 acres and a regular membership of 5.    

looking for one more member this year as we had one drop out.  had the lease for 20+ years and every time we have had someone visit they have joined.     we all bow hunt, some with BP and are working on management, even if the deer roam all around.   lots of good places to hunt.

about 7 miles south of Charlie Elliott WMA.

bunkhouse, running water, flush toilet, shower, full kitchen, fenced yard to keep the cows out that run in a pasture of about 70 acres.  stream running thru property.

would like to have someone with bushog join.  

good hunting and have some hogs but not seen any during the day.  haven't tried hunting them but will.

$600 for the year. 

Sam C: 404-307-6119


----------



## Hunter922 (May 20, 2011)

left message.Thanks


----------



## Johnnie63 (Jan 12, 2015)

*looking for club to join*

I know this is a long shot but if you still have club and need members let me know thanks Johnnie Bryson


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 12, 2015)

Why don't you try calling the number posted ?


----------

